# Betta poem, written by yours truly



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I am no poet, but I was supposed to write a serious poem for school ages ago, and I wrote this. I thought it was original, and I got a really good grade, so tell me what YOU think. Hehe. It is supposed to be about the life of a pet store betta. 
Cups and Bubbles
I was born in a bubble, so tiny and new
I then swam out, and I saw you.
You smiled at me, scooped me up, and put me in a cup.
I grew up there, big and strong, 
With stunning fins, so bright and long,
So now I was 3 months old, and ready for my life.
I thought you were nice, a cool young man.
You sold me though, that was always your plan,
And now I am dying in a truck, bouncing down the way.
I got a new cup, and was put on a shelf, flaring at my friends.
Other fish just like me, some sick, some at life’s end.
I felt miserable, and stayed lethargic in my place.
I spent 2 weeks, on this here shelf, trying to stay safe.
I was succumbing, for the water was filthy and I was sick.
Then, I saw you. I needed my life back. Could you give it to me?
You could! You bought me and took me home.
You gave me a filtered tank, a gallon of fresh water.
It was so clean and clear, you gave me to your daughter.
She talked to me, took care of me, and made me happy.
I am healthy, my fins flowing, my colors more vibrant than ever before.
I can’t wait to see the sun the next morning, knowing I will see it, for
I am new, just like the day. My life is saved. The betta fish I am will never have to live in bubbles and cups.


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow! Truly endearing and heart warming - I love it! I hung on your every word. :-D More??


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hehe, thanks! LOL. Sorry, that is my only betta poem. I might write more, but I'm not sure. Like I said, I am honestly not a poet.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Here, this should make Tsuhei happy! I don't think this one is nearly as good as the first one, it's barely even a poem. But oh well. Enjoy!
*Ink*
I don’t know what your life was like before I met you.
But your life is over now.
I saw you in a cup on a shelf, not the prettiest or the happiest betta.
But when I saw you, and your fins, I wanted you to be mine.
I took you home, and I set you up, 
not with much, but with enough.
No filter, no live plants, no heater. But you were happy, because
It was the biggest home you ever had. 
I fed you every day, and I cleaned your tank every week. 
I loved you.
I did everything I was supposed to do. Didn’t I?
Yet now, you’re gone.
Your life wasn’t done yet. A new tank was given to you.
You had three times the space, with a filter and a heater.
You were happier, but not for long.
A killer struck in the night,
And stayed hungry, in your body, for weeks.
I was oblivious, and didn’t know until you were gone. 
Ich had come and gone, and taken you with him.
The toilet bowl was home to your final swim.
But you were dead already, you didn’t know.
I cried, and saved 3 more bettas. They are still here with me today.
Your tank now houses a new little guy. 
A spunky little half-moon, like you.
But he isn’t you, my little Ink. No one is.


----------

